# Problem with Impeller in Sun Sun 304B



## morelight (Jun 2, 2013)

from the pic it seems the impeller went out of round, try to find somewhere to buy a new one, i don't think you can save that one.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

morelight said:


> from the pic it seems the impeller went out of round, try to find somewhere to buy a new one, i don't think you can save that one.


Thank you for the reply. So you are saying that the impeller should fit soundly into the cavity. At the moment it is wiggly and even though I attach it to the bottom it keeps moving side to side. 

Do you know where I can find an impeller? EBAY?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I would get some vaseline and lubricate the impeller shaft first and see if it works.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

I did try to use vaseline on the ceramic stick on the impeller as well as on the magnet. Let me try putting vaseline in the shaft and see if anything happens.

My god this sounds perverted :red_mouth


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

Tried using vaseline in the shaft but didnt help. The rattle is still there even though its lower now but the primer isnt doing anything as no water gets pumped.

Is ebay the best place to get a replacement or should I ask the seller for a replacement?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

stylersky said:


> Tried using vaseline in the shaft but didnt help. The rattle is still there even though its lower now but the primer isnt doing anything as no water gets pumped.
> 
> Is ebay the best place to get a replacement or should I ask the seller for a replacement?


You say primer. Are you trying to automatically prime, and if so, have you tried an old fashioned manual prime?


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> You say primer. Are you trying to automatically prime, and if so, have you tried an old fashioned manual prime?


Apologies I am very new to this. What is an old fashioned manual prime? I tried pushing down on the prime button multiple times but to no avail. Before I was doing that it was taking water from the filter (as I had filled it) but now its not doing anything.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

stylersky said:


> Apologies I am very new to this. What is an old fashioned manual prime? I tried pushing down on the prime button multiple times but to no avail. Before I was doing that it was taking water from the filter (as I had filled it) but now its not doing anything.


Start a siphon manually with your filter intake hose. Easiest way for me to do that is put a kink in the hose and pour some water above the kink. Put the hose in the tank and let go of the kink. Siphon should start. After the siphon is started and fills the canister, turn it on. If it pumps, the impeller is not the problem and the prime button is.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Easiest way to prime, with the can empty and hoses empty, valves open, suck on the output until water gets over the top of the tank and into the can, wait to fill, start her up. 
Sounds nasty but you won't get any water in your mouth with everything empty.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

I'm having this same problem with my sunsun. It doesn't help that they include absolutely no instructions. I'm waiting on the seller to see what they say about it.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> Start a siphon manually with your filter intake hose. Easiest way for me to do that is put a kink in the hose and pour some water above the kink. Put the hose in the tank and let go of the kink. Siphon should start. After the siphon is started and fills the canister, turn it on. If it pumps, the impeller is not the problem and the prime button is.


Oh my god am I lost here. What is a siphon??? And by kink do you mean something to block the flow of water in the pipe? 

Should I put up more pictures? Maybe of the shaft or something else. Is there a way to put up audio here?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

A siphon is the act of water flowing like it would when you are changing the water. A kink, or blockage, allows the water to build up enough that when you release it a siphon starts and the water naturally flows with gravity afterwards.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> A siphon is the act of water flowing like it would when you are changing the water. A kink, or blockage, allows the water to build up enough that when you release it a siphon starts and the water naturally flows with gravity afterwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hmm ok so there is water in the canister already. :icon_cry: Let me empty it and try this process. I have a video but unfortunately I can't post it here. Is there a way I can send it to your email address? Let me know. I will understand if you are not ok with that.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

stylersky said:


> Hmm ok so there is water in the canister already. :icon_cry: Let me empty it and try this process. I have a video but unfortunately I can't post it here. Is there a way I can send it to your email address? Let me know. I will understand if you are not ok with that.


If there is water in the canister already just start the siphon. Then see if it will start pumping. If you are unclear, search YouTube for start a siphon aquarium canister or some derivation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

If the can has water in it and the input tube is dry it's going to be a tough time trying to get it primed, empty everything and suck on the output, ten minutes and yur done.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You mentioned you are using the filter for a turtle tank. 

What is the distance from the bottom of the canister filter to the top of the water level in the tank? 

Also, what is the distance from the bottom of the canister filter to the top rim of the aquarium?

Your problem may be that the filter can't draw the water properly from the aquarium if the tank water level is much lower than the top rim of the aquarium, as turtle tanks aren't usually filled to the brim with water.

Can you post a picture of the filter and turtle tank together so we can get an idea of what you are dealing with?


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you have a link which shows how to create this siphon? I have a six feet wide tank and I have placed it on a 3 feet stand. Maybe the water is struggling to reach this height? All in all the motor doesn't sound like when I first started it up. I didn't get proper time to do what you had suggested cichlid but I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

I will do that in the evening Deeda. I might have to cut the tubing. But I have filled the water almost to 6-8 inches from the top. I will post a YouTube video as well to show you guys what I am dealing with.

Thanks for all the help. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Please post the video before making any alterations to the filter.

It can be very difficult to prime a filter with water when the tank water level is that much lower than the rim of the aquarium. Shortening the tubing/hoses does not usually solve the problem.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

deeda said:


> Please post the video before making any alterations to the filter.
> 
> It can be very difficult to prime a filter with water when the tank water level is that much lower than the rim of the aquarium. Shortening the tubing/hoses does not usually solve the problem.


Here is a short video. You can hear the motor noise and it just doesn't seem right to me. The water level is as high up as it can be for turtles I think.:icon_cry:

Here is a video:


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the same filter, I had a hell of a time getting it going at first. When u prime it hold the priming button down for a few seconds every time u push it in. Watch the intake and then outflow tubes u should see water movement. Also full the filter 3/4 full of water to say u time priming it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is the longer 2nd part:


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

But I got very discouraged when I first got the filter as I couldn't get it going but once I got the thing primed and water moving it took off and I've had no problems since. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Question, have you ever got the filter to run? It sounds like you haven't yet. You need to prime the filter first before you turn it on, any filter will sound like that when it is not primed correctly. Like I posted before, take the spraybar off of the output, make sure everything is empty of water, make sure the input is in the tank, make sure you have the canister hooks up and the pump cover is closed and locked, suck on the output until you see water going into the canister via the input tube. Wait for the water to fill, put the spraybar back on and start her up! Simple done in minutes. If that don't work then something might be wrong with the impeller but I doubt it.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Matt,

It was running fine for a while in the sense that the output pipe was taking the water from the canister and filling up the tank. At that point I didn't know how to prime and also my "in" pipe was facing the opposite direction so the water was not flowing. I then removed the media filters, shook the thing for air bubbles (some people online had suggested doing that) and then when I put it back up I could hear the rattle noise. Now no longer how long I hold the prime the water just doesn't flow. If you see the 2nd longer video you will see that the impeller is moving all over the place before I put the black cap on it. Anyways I will give what you said a shot tomorrow Matt and see what happens.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

The impeller will move all over, if you run it without the cap on. :-/ The cap is what provides stabilization.

If it were me, I would follow the advice previously given:

1) Drain the canister completely.
2) Connect the INLET tube normally, and make sure it's well under water.
3) Suck air through the OUTPUT tube, which will force water into the INPUT tube, over the tank wall, and down into the canister.
4) Wait for the water to stop flowing into the canister. You will feel air coming out of the OUTPUT tube as water fills the canister.
5) Reconnect the OUTPUT to your spray bar or other discharge device.
6) Power on the canister.

I had a time of it with my C-220 Marineland canister. The primer was a pain to work with, requiring upwards of 30-40 pumps when I tried to start it up dry the first time.


----------



## DaveMcKenz (Jan 20, 2013)

I have identical filter. The pump primer is weak. The advice about priming by suction is good. I always fill my filter in the sink, as full as possible, before closing it up. The primer pump is adequate for clearing the intake hose of air and starting the siphon. There will be trapped air bubbles that come through, no matter how the canister is filled, but a little jiggling or pumping will push them through.
Good luck,
Dave


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

*Motor works ok now but still no water going in and out*



gSTiTcH said:


> The impeller will move all over, if you run it without the cap on. :-/ The cap is what provides stabilization.
> 
> If it were me, I would follow the advice previously given:
> 
> ...



Here is the link to the Youtube video I created after following the steps posted above. The tank is not making the rattling sound anymore and the motor seems to sound ok. But as you can see in the video unless I prime it there is no water flow from either ends. Actually when I am priming, the input side is pushing out water into the tank instead of sucking it and filtering it. Are the pipes too long? I tried negating that effect my putting it on a stool but as you can see still nothing. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## DaveMcKenz (Jan 20, 2013)

You have not established a siphon! Your intake tube must be full of water for a siphon to go. When you suck on the output tube water has to rise and fill the entire input tube. This will take a few sucks. Once it is full, the canister will fill and so will the output tube up to the height of your tank's water level. If you turn your filter on the, it should pump. You just have not filled your tubing enough to have a siphon.
Another way to do it is to disconnect your tubing set from the top of the filter. Place the tubing under water, and move it around until all air bubbles are gone and your tubing is full. Now, keeping your input strainer under water, reconnect the tubing set to the filter. Locking it in place will open the valve that allows flow of water, and you should have a siphon that fills the canister. Turn on the filter and it should flow. Only use the primer to clear minor air bubbles.
There are many other ways to start a siphon but one of these should work for you.
Good luck,
Dave


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one having trouble. The one advertises that it'll work for 1.4m which is about 4.2ft (correct me if I'm wrong). At 2ft I'm barely getting a trickle from the outlet after fully priming the canister.


----------



## DaveMcKenz (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of the problems with this unit. I have been lucky that mine works well once fully primed. It does not tolerate any air in the canister.
Good luck,
Dave


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

You might have to forgoe the input pipe and just run a coarse sponge on the tubing input. I'd bet there is air sucking in on your input piping this losing the siphon. Try that if you can or shove a strainer on the tube. The idea is you want any chance of air sucking in under the water line so you don't lose the siphon.
Hope that helps.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

DaveMcKenz said:


> You have not established a siphon! Your intake tube must be full of water for a siphon to go. When you suck on the output tube water has to rise and fill the entire input tube. This will take a few sucks. Once it is full, the canister will fill and so will the output tube up to the height of your tank's water level. If you turn your filter on the, it should pump. You just have not filled your tubing enough to have a siphon.
> Another way to do it is to disconnect your tubing set from the top of the filter. Place the tubing under water, and move it around until all air bubbles are gone and your tubing is full. Now, keeping your input strainer under water, reconnect the tubing set to the filter. Locking it in place will open the valve that allows flow of water, and you should have a siphon that fills the canister. Turn on the filter and it should flow. Only use the primer to clear minor air bubbles.
> There are many other ways to start a siphon but one of these should work for you.
> Good luck,
> Dave


Woot thanks a lot finally got it to work and had to chug some turtle [censored][censored][censored][censored] water but I guess it works and that's all that matters. Thanks a lot for all the help and support guys. Appreciate it.roud:roud:


----------



## DaveMcKenz (Jan 20, 2013)

Fantastic!!. It's hardest the first time you set up the filter. When you clean it, you shut off the hoses when you disconnect them. The siphon will return when they are hooked back up. You will just have to use the primer pump to clear air bubbles.
Good luck,
Dave


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds good I will be making some adjustments to the length of the pipe to make it more aesthetic. Anything I should be watching out for when I do this?


----------



## DaveMcKenz (Jan 20, 2013)

I really think if there are no leaks where you will lose suction, the lengths will only diminish efficiency slightly.
One of my favorite ways to re-establish a lost suction is to shove a length of air line up the intake hose to the highest point where it goes over the rim of the tank. Then you suck on the airline until all the air bubble is gone from the main tubing. At that point the siphon will start and you will swallow much less water.
Dave


----------



## DaveMcKenz (Jan 20, 2013)

BTW I really like your turtle tank!
Dave


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm glad you were finally able to get the filter primed properly.

You want make your intake and output hoses as short as possible without compromising the ability to service the filter or put any undue strain on the hoses or filter connections. You don't want any loops or sags in either hose.

I find it easiest to choose the permanent location of the filter before cutting the hoses to length to avoid having hoses that are too short.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Dave and Deeda. I will do the pipe adjustments over the weekend as its Canada day on July 1st. I wanted to introduce some tetras into the tank but I guess I will have to put more vegetation in the tank so that the fish can hide. Did you guys have success with fish in a turtle tank? If so what kind? The feeder fish all disappear quickly so I am not very optimistic unless there are smarter, faster fish.


----------



## stylersky (Jun 21, 2013)

DaveMcKenz said:


> BTW I really like your turtle tank!
> Dave


Haha thanks my wife says I spend more on them than on her hehe.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

The sun sun intake tubes are made of several pieces that slip together to make a sliding adjustable length tube. Normally for a fish tank this is not a problem because the joints are usually under water but with a turtle tank I would think that the tank isn't always going to be full to the top. The filter can suck air in and if enough is sucked in you will lose prime sometimes. The pieces don't fit together that tightly and a turtle might even dislodge a section. If I were you I would use a length of hose to the U shaped tube and see if I could attach the strainer to the hose at the bottom.


----------

